# no incentive to tip



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Unlike a restaurant, after you get out of Uber, there is no shaming if you don't tip. Also, if you don't tip at a restaurant, SURE FIRE WAY to get spit in your food next time you go there. Can't say the same for Uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Unlike a restaurant, after you get out of Uber, there is no shaming if you don't tip. Also, if you don't tip at a restaurant, SURE FIRE WAY to get spit in your food next time you go there. Can't say the same for Uber


Rate every non tipper 1 star.

Never pick up low rated pax.

Let them Rot


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Picked up 2 drunk females the other night -- the "experienced" Uber pax was explaining to the "inexperienced" Uber pax that she needed to download the Uber app because Uber was better than calling a cab, and because "Uber already rolls the tip into the fare that is charged to the passenger."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Rate every non tipper 1 star.
> 
> Never pick up low rated pax.
> 
> Let them Rot


I rate every person who gives a cash tip one star just to counter this.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Picked up 2 drunk females the other night -- the "experienced" Uber pax was explaining to the "inexperienced" Uber pax that she needed to download the Uber app because Uber was better than calling a cab, and because "Uber already rolls the tip into the fare that is charged to the passenger."


Hope you corrected her.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Hope you corrected her.


Every time. I told her drivers preferred cash tips. She became all concerned and exclaimed "but if you have cash in your car somebody is going rob you!!"


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I rate every person who gives a cash tip one star just to counter this.


Believe me when I say, you are doing these paxs a huge favor!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Picked up 2 drunk females the other night -- the "experienced" Uber pax was explaining to the "inexperienced" Uber pax that she needed to download the Uber app because Uber was better than calling a cab, and because "Uber already rolls the tip into the fare that is charged to the passenger."


Too Bad
UBER
WONT ROLL THE COMPENSATION TO DRIVERS !

Gas goes UP^^^ every day !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Every time. I told her drivers preferred cash tips. She became all concerned and exclaimed "but if you have cash in your car somebody is going rob you!!"


Her concern for you well being is most touching.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Every time. I told her drivers preferred cash tips. She became all concerned and exclaimed "but if you have cash in your car somebody is going rob you!!"


Nah they will try to rob them anyway and then kill them when they only hand over $2.

$50 in cash can save your life...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $50 in cash can save your life...


No problem! I can earn that driving one week for Uber!


----------

